# Nikon D-SLR buying advice.



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Guys 

I have chosen D3100 as the camera to buy.
bcoz 1080p video recording & under budget.

what is the best price of it with & without kit lens?
would it be a good idea to buy just the body & invest in other lens separately?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok some advice from a 6 month D3100 DSLR user

video recording time will be limited..its not like u would record a 15mins video.

U will need to purchase a class 10 memory card

dont try video recording with kit lens ..its not worth...

Dont try video recording at low light...

I would recommend you to get New Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AFS G lens for D3100 cost 13k ...coz with cheap 50mm lens u wont be able to autofocus and u have to continously move the focus ring.

better option is Canon 550D+50mm 1.8 ...it will autofocus and will be cheaper then nikons combo

and get a kit lens...it can be 18-55 or 18-105 for nikon and 18-135 or 18-55 for canon...they r pretty useful in learning.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I would recommend you to get New Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AFS G lens for D3100 cost 13k ...coz with cheap 50mm lens u wont be able to autofocus and u have to continously move the focus ring.



so the default lens doesn't have AF?
I guess the Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AFS G lens have same zoom as default one...



sujoyp said:


> better option is Canon 550D+50mm 1.8 ...it will autofocus and will be cheaper then nikons combo


how much?



sujoyp said:


> and get a kit lens...it can be 18-55 or 18-105 for nikon and 18-135 or 18-55 for canon...they r pretty useful in learning.


the total cost will be more if I get a Kit Lens along with above lens...

Q:What is the significance of 55mm & 135mm ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so the default lens doesn't have AF?
> I guess the Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AFS G lens have same zoom as default one...
> 
> 
> ...



default lens ?? if u r talking about kit lens then it have good VR and zoom (18-55) is around 3x (in noob sense 55/18=3.***)

And if u r talking about 50mm 1.8 AFD which is cheap ...it can autofocus on costlier SLRs like D90, D7000 etc

Yes 50mm is a fixed focus lens also called prime lens...it is not zoomed its very near to our eye view..so u will get the same pic that ur eye can see

D550+kit+50mm will cost u around 40k

but without kit lens u will loose much...u will not be able to take wide pics like scenery, group photos etc...do u think u want to go 20 meter away and take a group pic or 10meter with 18mm lens is better..

55, 135, 200, 300,500 is the zoom distance in simple words...u can simply estimate the zoom by dividing it with its lower digit..

like if its a 18-135 u can say that its a 7.5x zoom lens

like I have 18-55 + 55-200 soo total I can say I can cover 11.11x zoom distance

hope my language is simple


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> default lens ?? if u r talking about kit lens then it have good VR and zoom (18-55) is around 3x (in noob sense 55/18=3.***)


then shud I get the Kit Lens of D3100??



sujoyp said:


> D550+kit+50mm will cost u around 40k


that's a very high cost 



sujoyp said:


> but without kit lens u will loose much...u will not be able to take wide pics like scenery, group photos etc...do u think u want to go 20 meter away and take a group pic or 10meter with 18mm lens is better..


are u talking abt Nikon D3100 kit lens?



sujoyp said:


> 55, 135, 200, 300,500 is the zoom distance in simple words...u can simply estimate the zoom by dividing it with its lower digit..
> 
> like if its a 18-135 u can say that its a 7.5x zoom lens


Thanks for the funda..I m an anda in this 



sujoyp said:


> like I have 18-55 + 55-200 soo total I can say I can cover 11.11x zoom distance



u mean u use two lenses at a time...
Q:Then how much will be the mm of megazoom digicam of  20x or 35x??

My Plan is to get Nikon D3100 under 24k (w/o kit lens) & buy a Lens better than bundled Kit-Lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> then shud I get the Kit Lens of D3100??



yes u should get it...its good enough for learners...for a better lens u can get 18-105mm cost around 12k which gives 5x zoom



> that's a very high cost



Sadly DSLR world is very costly.I have spent 50k+on this in last 6 months slowly ..soo either u pay or compromise or wait..




> are u talking abt Nikon D3100 kit lens?



yaah...18-55 mm is a very useful lens to play with...and learn..every lens have its own importance..



> Thanks for the funda..I m an anda in this



We all learn slowly yaar





> u mean u use two lenses at a time...



no I decide like if I go for birding...y will i need wider 18-55 I would need a zoom lens or If I want a macro y do i need a zoom lens a macro lens is needed...right?? soo we carry all the lens togather



> Q:Then how much will be the mm of megazoom digicam of  20x or 35x??...



for that the cheapest is I thing some Sigma 150-500...donno exactly..there r cheap and costly of each lens depend upon company technology etc. every lens with stabilisation cost much more then normal ones.




> My Plan is to get Nikon D3100 under 24k (w/o kit lens) & buy a Lens better than bundled Kit-Lens.



ur plan is absolutely fine...D3100 is superb...*but whats the budget of lens*..do tell us..we might suggest u used ones too...and as I told u before for video better use prime lenses...they r better.

Now ur turn


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yes u should get it...its good enough for learners...for a better lens u can get 18-105mm cost around 12k which gives 5x zoom


can I say its a zoom lens? I think 5x~7x is enuf for zoom photography....
also will I have a good 1080p video with it?

Q:the high zoom lenses are long in length?



sujoyp said:


> yaah...18-55 mm is a very useful lens to play with...and learn..every lens have its own importance..


but u said Video is not good with it...dats y i m hesitant to invest in kit lens...



sujoyp said:


> ur plan is absolutely fine...D3100 is superb...*but whats the budget of lens*..do tell us..we might suggest u *used ones* too...and as I told u before for video better use prime lenses...they r better.


u mean second hand lens???
I am thinking of buying Raynox DCR-250 for macro photography..what u say?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> can I say its a zoom lens? I think 5x~7x is enuf for zoom photography....
> also will I have a good 1080p video with it?
> 
> Q:the high zoom lenses are long in length?
> ...



1. nope 5x-7x is not at all enough for zoom...coz its not even zoom...u know zoom as magnification right?? thats the reason in SLR world we dont say zoom...

as i said a 50mm lens will give you picture what ur eyes see...so u can count it as 0 zero zoom ....thats the reason most budget level zoom lens start from 55 or 70 like 55-200, 55-300, 70-300 etc

so in that way a 18-55 have no zoom at all and a 18-105 have max 2x zoom...understood for proper bird shot or wildlife u need minimum 300mm which give descent zoom...like nikkor 55-300mm for 18k

as I said before taking video with a zoom lens is not a good idea...coz of technical things..its much better to invest in canon for video...they have better video taking capability and cheap canon 50mm 1.8 will  autofocus.

bro kit lens is useful u dont know yet....like 10 days before at a party 15 people were sitting side by side...I would not have able to take that pic without wide lens...there 18 mm help..

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-JZQEM9k-Ap4/TigqfFkzLeI/AAAAAAAAGeY/kUCmilAyqz4/s640/DSC_4732.JPG

this pic I could not have taken without wide format...if I have to take this pic with 50mm I will have to go nearly 10 meter more away..then how will I see the people...undertood

yaah 2nd hand lenses have a very bigg market I have got my 50mm and bag used...not bad at least...soo many guys buy dont worry...we will guide u.

yaah rynox is good...u can definitely go for it


----------



## shivkumar (Jul 21, 2011)

@Zangetsu: The beauty of DSLRs are in the quality of the photos it takes. It can take very high quality sharp images even in low lights. 
DSLRs have larger sensors than any P&S cameras and both are targeted at different audience. If you want to learn the art of photography then only go for DSLR else I would suggest that you go with some prosumer camera with help of @sujoy.

If you plan to learn and enjoy the art of photography, you should also be ready to invest large amount of money over period of time in lenses. Just to get you an idea, one of my friend has total of 6 lenses with his Nikon D60, which includes a 50 mm prime , a 35 mm prime, 10.5 mm fish eye, 10-24 mm wide angel, 55 - 300 mm zoom lens apart from 18-55 mm kit lens. The total cost of the lens are appx. 1.5 lakhs while the body is about 40k when purchased.

If you are particular about any specific type of photography you need to buy the specific lens, as in case of my friend he is not interested in macro, so he don't have any macro lens.

My suggestion: buy any body with the kit lens and get a 50 mm prime lens, the prime lens will really help you a learn about photography. BTW, I am personally more inclined towards Canon than Nikon but both are equally good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

^thanx shivkumar

@sujoyp: thanx for the info.Is the above photo taken from D3100 VR kit lens?if yes then it clicks wide photos?

*my needs are these: *Indoor Pics (like above),Outdoor Pics

for Outdoor pics I have a doubt.Will 3X zoom (of kitlens) will zoom how much distance from the subject i.e 5meters,10meter etc?

Q What are prime lenses?what their specialty?Are they suprerior in Video Shots?

OK,I have dropped the Idea of Zoom lens for now. will buy it later...
*but still do u think that getting a kit lens instead of a separate good lens better than it say 6~7k around is not a good option?*


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @sujoyp: thanx for the info.Is the above photo taken from D3100 VR kit lens?if yes then it clicks wide photos?



yes its taken with D3100 and kit lens 18-55 VR ...for parties its too good...with the option of taking wide pics u can cover more area without moving backwards....but if r asking for panaroma shots...then no it cant take panaroma but u can join pics togather with software to give that effect.



> *my needs are these: *Indoor Pics (like above),Outdoor Pics
> 
> for Outdoor pics I have a doubt.Will 3X zoom (of kitlens) will zoom how much distance from the subject i.e 5meters,10meter etc?



for indoor shots actually I think kit lens is enough to start...people say get 50mm for indoor shots cot it have great low light capabilities...but I am yet to learn how to use it that way 


> Q What are prime lenses?what their specialty?Are they suprerior in Video Shots?


Prime lens have fixed focal length and almost all prime lenses are sharper then zoom lenses...50mm is famous for the cheapest sharp lens available..but as i said before the cheap 50mm 1.8 D  wont autofocus on D3100...u have to get the costlier AFS 50mm 1.8 G lens



> OK,I have dropped the Idea of Zoom lens for now. will buy it later...
> *but still do u think that getting a kit lens instead of a separate good lens better than it say 6~7k around is not a good option?*



A kit lens cost nearly 6k if u purchase saperately...I would suggest you to get 18-105mm lens its worth it...try to take videos from it...if u r not satisfied then u have to spend 13k more for AFS 35mm or AFS 50mm lens


As shivkumar said...photography is an art...soo get gears according to need..if u really think video is most important I would still say go for canon 550D DSLR

For indoor photography u can use pop up flash initially and later after 2-3 months u will buy a dedicated flash..thats how learning goes

My final verdict get D3100+18-105mm for start and learn to use SLR 1st before any other purchases


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yes its taken with D3100 and kit lens 18-55 VR ...for parties its too good...


ok, thats for indoor & what about outdoor?



sujoyp said:


> Prime lens have fixed focal length and almost all prime lenses are sharper then zoom lenses...50mm is famous for the cheapest sharp lens available..but as i said before the cheap 50mm 1.8 D  wont autofocus on D3100...u have to get the costlier AFS 50mm 1.8 G lens


*AFS 50mm 1.8 G lens* whats its full Name?
Prime lenses are sharper than any other lenses...
& for Wildlife photography like clicking on african jungle safari they use tele lenses (which are very long)? 

Is AutoFocus really helpful?



sujoyp said:


> A kit lens cost nearly 6k if u purchase saperately...I would suggest you to get 18-105mm lens its worth it...try to take videos from it...if u r not satisfied then u have to spend 13k more for AFS 35mm or AFS 50mm lens



so 18-105mm lens is better than VR Kit lens...



sujoyp said:


> I would still say go for canon 550D DSLR


how much?will be costlier than Nikon D3100?
& how it is superior than Nikon D3100?



sujoyp said:


> For indoor photography u can use pop up flash initially and later after 2-3 months u will buy a dedicated flash..thats how learning goes


what type of flash is used by DSLR?I mean the type Xenon or any other...





sujoyp said:


> My final verdict get *D3100+18-105mm*


so its a worth buy excluding VR kit lens?
whats the full name of "18-105mm"?

I hope u r not getting bored by my questions?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ok, thats for indoor & what about outdoor?



In outdoors and good lightning condition all lens work well...dont worry..18-55 VR is a great lens but just that it dont have much zoom...soo I suggested 18-105..its full name is Nikkor 18-105 AFS VR (Thats all i remember)...some zoom always come handy



> *AFS 50mm 1.8 G lens* whats its full Name?



It is the full name Nikkor AFS 50mm 1.8G .



> Prime lenses are sharper than any other lenses...
> & for Wildlife photography like clicking on african jungle safari they use tele lenses (which are very long)?



yaah they are sharper...but for a newbie like u and me it doesnt really make a difference...We can not diffrenciate soo much...

Those tele lens r available from 18k to infinity...the costliest I heard was some $10k

It depends on the money u spend...we always recommend simple solutions for starters... then as u grow interest u will know what u want




> Is AutoFocus really helpful?



very very important...although creative masters say that manual lens is a better practice with better control...but when we as a newbie try to focus ...it takes lots of time and mostly pic get blurred..out of focus...and we regreat the purchase...Its better to learn 1 by 1...1st basic photography and
composition then later practice manual focus




> so 18-105mm lens is better than VR Kit lens...


Its also a VR kit lens only just costlier by 6k more



> how much?will be costlier than Nikon D3100?



Around 8k


> & how it is superior than Nikon D3100?



Superior video quality...more features..all canon lens will autofocus its not like some will autofocus and some wont like in nikon...u can get a 4 .5k 50mm lens and do great videography...but in nikon better get a 13k autofocus 50mm lens and then do it...so u save money like this



> what type of flash is used by DSLR?I mean the type Xenon or any other..



Yaah xenon is used in flash...flash power can be controlled as per requirements...there is a lot to study in flash...dont bother about it now




> so its a worth buy excluding VR kit lens?
> whats the full name of "18-105mm"?



u got ur answer above



> I hope u r not getting bored by my questions?



I feel like i am giveing an interview


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

^thanx for the explanation...

are Cannon lenses costlier than Nikon Lens?? or vice-versa
AFS 50mm 1.8 *G* lens what is G here?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2011)

nope its not like that...rather for starters I sometimes feel canon is cheaper...

whats G...umm I exactly donno but just know that G lens dont have aperture ring 

comon I am no guru to know everything...just helping u


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Is Cannon 550D video (1080p) with kitlens better than Nikon D3100?
the price of cannon 550D is 35k in its indian website...

what is DX & FX lens in Nikkor?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2011)

canon 550D absolutely beat D3100 or nikon in video recording...even some pro use it occasionally for video recording...but still I say dont be too hopeful about video recording...or better I say check youtube videos of recording samples and judge.

DX sensors r smaller sensors then Fx sensors...its technicality is too much...but I can say that above 2 lac almost all DSLRs have FX sensors or full frame sensors...
And the fx lenses can be used on those fx cameras as well as our normal DSLRs with Dx sensors or cropped sensor
but Dx lenses r made for small sensors so can not be used on fx DSLRs

A nikkor 50mm1.8 AFD lens is an fx lens but your kit 18-55 is a dx lens
and its not only with nikon but with all companies


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

^Ok..& while buying lenses do we have to check the focal points such as f/2.8 or f/18 etc?

& there is a motor in Nikon D3100?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2011)

if u have lots of money u can check f2.8 while buying lenses coz generally all normal lenses have f number starting from near 3.5-5.6

those with lower f numbers r called fast lenses...these have generally better optics and better low light pic talking capabilities...but other then prime lenses like 50mm1.8 35mm 1.8 all r soo costly...50mm 1.4 cost around 18k
and with zoom 70-200 2.8 is one of the lens every one dreams to get one cost around 35-40k ...

No there is no motor in D3100 and D5100...u have to get D90, D7000 for inbody motor in Nikon..so we can only autofocus with AFS lenses not AF, AFD, AI, AIS etc lenses


----------



## Sounava (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice going sujoyp 
Shall I enter into the discussion also? Was busy for the last few days (weeks?) so was unavailable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

^its open for all...

I have done a bit of R&D & found out this points

- The “focal length” of a lens determines the angle of view and the size of the image compared to that of the object. Early camera lenses had a fixed focal length dividing them into three main categories: wide-angle lenses, normal lenses and telephoto lenses. From left to right, the focal length is longer for each lens. For easy understanding, your old 35mm film camera that you used to take in your holidays, had a wide-angle lens that allowed you to photograph vast landscapes or to fit your entire family in one single frame. A telephoto lens is the one that sport and safari photographers use to capture details from a considerable distance.

- What is the real meaning of the “X” optical zoom? The explanation is quite simple. Focal length is measured in millimeters (mm) and the lowest the number is, the wider is the angle of the lens. As zoom lenses have variable focal lengths, two numbers are used to characterize them. These numbers consist of the lowest and the highest focal lengths the lens is capable of. For example, a 17-40 mm lens is capable of providing all the focal lengths between 17 and 40 mm.

- it’s obvious that the 17-40 mm lens has an approximate 2,3X optical zoom (40 divided by 17 equals 2,35294118). It’s that simple.

- Let’s say, you have a 18-200 mm zoom lens. Now, that we know the formula, we can easily calculate that the lens has a approximate 200/18 = 11X optical zoom

- I’ll tell you that some of that huge telephoto lenses that professional photographers use to photograph subjects on the other end on the football filed have no more than 1X optical zoom? That’s right! A 600mm telephoto lens has the same minimum and maximum focal length so the calculations will look like this: 600/600 = 1X optical zoom. Also, a 100-400mm zoom lens has only a 4x optical zoom although it can bring the image much closer than the 18-200 mm lens.

- You can now be sure that the “X” optical zoom is no more than the zoom factor of the lens, and has nothing to do with magnification factor of the lens.A zoom lens has a lower image quality than a fixed focal length lens

source: *news.soft32.com/the-truth-about-the-x-optical-zoom_1958.html


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2011)

Didnt I told all these things already...anyway happy that u searched internet for that...I just cant guaranty that I am telling 100% correct maybe 80% is correct 

@sounava...please jump in...u have much better knowledge then me...


----------



## Sounava (Jul 23, 2011)

Zangetsu:

After reading all the replies I came to the conclusion that you are an absolute beginner and are not yet clear of the basics. It is okay, we all were like that only. My suggestion would be to read, read and read and gain sufficient knowledge about the different aspects of photography and then only think of investing so much money in a DSLR system. I am telling "system" because whatever may be your initial plan, you will continue to pour money into the system if you go for a DSLR.

Photography requires dedication of a LOT of your time. I feel one needs to know the technicalities like the English alphabets so that you can effectively capture a photograph. If you stumble with the alphabets, you will face great difficulties in writing an essay. 

Although it is true that knowing the technicalities only, and buying costly gear, one will not be able to take great photographs. You need to have the inner eye. For example, we all know to write, but we all will never become great authors / poets. 

My genuine suggestion is please spend the next 1 or 2 months only digesting the basics, then come back again and buy your camera based on the options available at that time. Believe me, your joy will be much more when you will buy a cam after having sufficient knowledge in the subject. 

A good basic link to start with is this:
Ben's Newbie Guide to Digital SLR Photography - Canon Digital Photography Forums
You will be able to digest this in a few minutes.

Then move on to this:
Digital Photography Tutorials

Another thing, can you tell me what camera do you presently use? 


And a footnote:
50mm is the "normal" focal length like sujoyp said, but note that a 50mm lens will be equivalent to 75mm in Nikon and 80mm in Canon DSLRs. (Not talking about the top end full frame). So a 50mm lens will act as a short telephoto. And not at all suitable for indoor in general, unless you want to take portraits indoor 
The 35mm f/1.8 from Nikon is a good option for indoor use because of the large aperture. 35mm will give a 52mm equivalent field of view. 


Offtopic: Sujoyp, I bought the 55-200VR last week  
So now you and me have the same setup except the body


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2011)

congrats sounava...how do u find it...isnt it bit short for telephoto but its very good performer


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

sujoyp u suggested this model right

Nikon India Private Limited
it has f/3.5-5.6 focal points

how do I understand the focal points jargon....how to make out that the listed focal points for each lens do what???

also what do think about this lens is it good zoom lens
*www.nikon.co.in/productitem.php?pid=1380-699c05a518

& pls give me details about other good zoom lenses from sigma,tamcor etc


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2011)

camera investment in a particular brand is also a future investment in lenses, you need to think about how you are gonna gear up your camera in the future, this includes lenses, filters, flash lights, batteries and other paraphernalia in this regard, the sigma / tamcorwt lenses are ok, and the build quality may not be as good as the official lenses, but they are very usable need to consider what kind of service/opportunities nikon and canon offer in India you also need a shop that understands your long term investment in camera equipment youll get deals in this way its better to stick to one supplier for all your camera needs
plan out the lenses, this is pretty vital as you can try out a few techniques and move on to others, you dont just need one, you need all of them, youll get top notch photos, but this means you wont be able to shoot a bird and a butterfly without changing lenses, and the lenses are the biggest advantage over prosumers anyway


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

ok 1st its Tamron and not Tamcor

@Zangetsu yaah u r right its the same 18-105 model I am talking about.

Since u have variable focal point in a lens thats 18-105 or 18-55 so u have variable aperture too 

U can easily make out that when ur lens is at 18mm the aperture value can go from f/3.5 to f22 but when u r at 105 mm your aperture value start from f/5.6 and go upto f/36 hare is the sheet for 18-105 model


         Maximum Minimum
18mm f/3.5        f/22
24mm f/4           f/25
35mm f/4.5        f/29
50mm f/5           f/32
70mm f/5.3         f/36
105mm f/5.6        f/36

u can find similar sheet for any lens 

the 55-300 VR zoom lens is superb...and it sells for around 18k in market..If u have the money u can get it

I will tell u in afternoon about focal jargons

Sigma tamron lenses have some or other problems like the cheap ones have no VR and some color fringings and barrel distortions..but for that money its very usable


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> U can easily make out that when ur lens is at 18mm the aperture value can go from f/3.5 to f22 but when u r at 105 mm your aperture value start from f/5.6 and go upto f/36 hare is the sheet for 18-105 model
> 
> 
> Maximum Minimum
> ...


aperture means the rotating part of the lens..
ya we can make out coz its written on the lens...



sujoyp said:


> the 55-300 VR zoom lens is superb...and it sells for around 18k in market..If u have the money u can get it


& in website they called it as super telephoto lens...



sujoyp said:


> I will tell u in afternoon about focal jargons


sure buddy  I need it...

The Raynox DCR-250 is not available in India?Will I get it Mumbai Shops?

Aren't there any Macro lenses from Nikkor which are close in pricing to DCR-250?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

if u have 9k now u can purchase a used 60mm macro from jjmehta forum...its on sale..

aperture is the rotating part of lens..he he he...

yaa some lens have aperture ring but basically aperture is the lens opening...take example of 50mm 1.8

at 1.8 lens opening would be completely open...and at f22 the hole would be soo small that u can barely see it..

aperture control also means to control the light passing through the lens..the bigger opening(f1.8) more light will enter...smaller opening (f22) less light enters.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

^^I have highlighted in Blue in post#21 above.

so Optical Zoom is marketing gimmick.

but still I wonder 600/600mm = 1X & it can click a long range football???


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

just leave optical zoom for point and shoot cams...learn more about folcal lenght and m in SLRs

yaah 600 mm would have a great range although I never heard anyone using any...max I have heard aboyt 500mm
a prime lens wont have any zoom or magnification at all soo 600/600 is waste of time 

but still if u want u can always count  35mm in dx format as 52mm which is perfect eye view...soo if 35mm is 0x then 600/35 around 15-18x I suppose  thats the magnification


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> DX sensors r smaller sensors then Fx sensors...its technicality is too much...but I can say that above 2 lac almost all DSLRs have FX sensors or full frame sensors...
> And the fx lenses can be used on those fx cameras as well as our normal DSLRs with Dx sensors or cropped sensor
> but Dx lenses r made for small sensors so can not be used on fx DSLRs


DSLR with FX costs more than 2lacs... 




sujoyp said:


> A nikkor 50mm1.8 AFD lens is an fx lens but your kit 18-55 is a dx lens
> and its not only with nikon but with all companies



u have this FX lens.how much it costed u?
are FX lens costlier than DX lens?



sujoyp said:


> I will tell u in afternoon about focal jargons



I m waiting


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

yaah just check the price of canon 1DsMark III or Nikon D3X or D3S they all cost more then 2 lac

Naah this is the cheapest FX lens  and yes most FX compatible lenses r slightly costlier then DX but most of the good lenses r FX compatible too

Ooh I forgot about the focal jargons...wait 10 mins

focal length 

1. look at the pics in this website the example of effect of focal length is shown
Focal Length and F-Stop Explanation

u see in that example 24mm is wide but far away...much farther then actual.
*www.paragon-press.com/lens/24mm.jpg
then see the pic at 50mm that is similar view ur eye see and magnification is 0
*www.paragon-press.com/lens/50mm.jpg
Then jump to 200mm now image is magnified but field of view is very narrow u can see only the mountains but no more greenery around
*www.paragon-press.com/lens/200mm.jpg
At 1200 mm the field of view is narrowest and u can see only a part of mountain
*www.paragon-press.com/lens/1200mm.jpg

this way as the mm increases field of view decreases and zoom or magnification increases

Now in DX SLRs we have a crop factor that makes the actual mm change. like if we have 18-55 kit lens but in DX format the same lens become 27-82 in canons coz of 1.6x crop factor..this is due to the sensor crop factor
*www.the-digital-picture.com/Images/Other/Field-of-View-Crop-Factor.gif
but now thats a bit different topic..

ok any question about this


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

^Thanx a ton buddy

so the higher the mm the high the magnification we get.

if we can zoom so much with 800mm lens that can't we use the same lens for zooming 
an insect?



I have checked the review of A nikkor 50mm1.8 AFD....& everybody say that is super sharp
I will buy it.so now video recording will be good on D3100...

Is the concept of focal length same as when we use a magnifying glass to read ...there our eye is the sensor lens & mag glass is the varying focal length???


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so the higher the mm the high the magnification we get.



but also remember the field of view decreses soo landscapes do not come well 


> if we can zoom so much with 800mm lens that can't we use the same lens for zooming
> an insect?


No because every lens have a minimum focus distance...like 50mm have near to 1 meter 18-55 also have nearly 1 meter , 55-200 have 2 meters...soo if suppose I need to take a pic of an insect how will I take it from 2-3 meters away...I would barely able to see it from there...soo the macro lens like 90mm or 100mm have a focus distance of 10-12 inches 




> I have checked the review of A nikkor 50mm1.8 AFD....& everybody say that is super sharp
> I will buy it.so now video recording will be good on D3100...



its a really good and sharp lens but remember it wont autofocus and u have to do it manually which will not be soo easy...also while taking video u have to continuously focus manually...I didnt found it easy



> Is the concept of focal length same as when we use a magnifying glass to read ...there our eye is the sensor lens & mag glass is the varying focal length???


 yes u can say much like that


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> No because every lens have a minimum focus distance...like *50mm have near to 1 meter 18-55 also have nearly 1 meter , 55-200 have 2 meters*...soo if suppose I need to take a pic of an insect how will I take it from 2-3 meters away...I would barely able to see it from there...soo the *macro lens like 90mm or 100mm have a focus distance of 10-12 inches*



ok...lets take an example 
Lens A : 55-200  
Lens B: 90mm Macro Lens 

if I set the focal length of Lens A to 90mm then now both Lens A & Lens B has the same focal point...but still Lens A wont take macro like lens B?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ok...lets take an example
> Lens A : 55-200
> Lens B: 90mm Macro Lens
> 
> if I set the focal length of Lens A to 90mm then now both Lens A & Lens B has the same focal point...but still Lens A wont take macro like lens B?



No by word macro it means the 90mm have a very close focus distance like 10inch soo when you try to focus a insect from 10 inch it will look big and will be in focus
in 55-200 the insect will look big on your viewfinder or screen but you will not be able to focus on it anyways coz its focus distance is 2 meters...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> No by word macro it means the 90mm have a very close focus distance like 10inch soo when you try to focus a insect from 10 inch it will look big and will be in focus
> in 55-200 the insect will look big on your viewfinder or screen but you will not be able to focus on it anyways coz its focus distance is 2 meters...



u mean 55-200 the insect photo will come blurry (out of focus).
& also if we reduce the distance from 2meters photos will be out of focus?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean 55-200 the insect photo will come blurry (out of focus).
> & also if we reduce the distance from 2meters photos will be out of focus?



with 55-200 insect will not come blurry but it will not be that sharp to be cropped for macro purpose..I tried

and yes if u decrese the distance u wont be able to focus...thats the problem 

 ....u can just take some nice flowershots with zoom lens..actually it depends on the purpose of the lens...even some lens have a macro mode which when activated it become closefocus lens and can take descent macros


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

^thanx...
now I want to know about ET?what use?why use?how use?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^thanx...
> now I want to know about ET?what use?why use?how use?



Check this thread I created ->*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/138728-et-macro-setup.html

if u have any doubts ask me


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

but there u have only posted how to setup...
my doubt is whats the use?is it only limited to Macro?
& how it works (mechanism)..just placing those ET rings?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> but there u have only posted how to setup...
> my doubt is whats the use?is it only limited to Macro?
> & how it works (mechanism)..just placing those ET rings?




yes it can be only used for macro...no other use

As we said earlier either u should have auto extension tubes like Kenko ET so that it can meter
or u should have aperture ring on the lens so that u can change the aperture with..cheap ET

just put that ET on the SLR and fit the lens on the ET...thats all nothing more

after getting ET just try to play with different lenses on that...u would automatically learn to use it...flash is absolutely necessary
without external flash u wont be able to use whole ET else it will put shadow on the pic...
u need to dissemble  the ET and make a combo whichever fitts ur need...I just used the biggest part...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> flash is absolutely necessary
> without external flash u wont be able to use whole ET else it will put shadow on the pic...



flash will be needed for dedicated macro lens also....

is the Nikon D3100 built in flash good


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> flash will be needed for dedicated macro lens also....
> 
> is the Nikon D3100 built in flash good



yaah I think for macro , good flash is very useful..

Yup D3100 have the standard flash from nikon and its good...no problem...but with new needs I want a external flash now..u can practice with default flash untill u know y u want an external flash


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

^at what price u got D3100?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2011)

I got it for 29k 6 months back...right now I heard that some scheme is there with letsbuy.com website...

They r selling D3100+18-55+8 gb card+ tripod for 26500


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I got it for 29k 6 months back...right now I heard that some scheme is there with letsbuy.com website...
> 
> They r selling D3100+18-55+8 gb card+ tripod for 26500



26k....but is letsbuy.com good & trusted?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 26k....but is letsbuy.com good & trusted?



yup its trusted...open a thread in mobile moster section to check if its trusted...I havent purchased anything yet from there...

But it seems the offer disappered


----------



## Sounava (Jul 28, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> congrats sounava...how do u find it...isnt it bit short for telephoto but its very good performer


Yes the lens is a bit short on the tele end, but that is not bothering me much. What is really bothering me is changing of lenses 

Btw, Zangetsu: Have you at all checked the links I gave? You are never going to learn photography by spoonfeeding.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2011)

@sounava...yaah changing lens is sometimes difficult in some situation and really frustating in other...like I was taking a spider macro and suddenly a butterfly came...and I ran back home and changed the lens and butterfly flew away...LOL

happened to me many times...but no solution yet...

The solution can be a 18-200mm VR and a 105mm macro lens...and u dont have to run to change a lens soo frequently


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Btw, Zangetsu: Have you at all checked the links I gave? You are never going to learn photography by spoonfeeding.


I have bookmarked them...whenever I get time I read them.

practical knowledge is more stronger than theoritical


----------



## Sounava (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> practical knowledge is more stronger than theoritical


What you are getting here is also theoretical to you. Because you are just reading it


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounava said:


> What you are getting here is also theoretical to you. Because you are just reading it



LOL ....he ment to say user 1st hand exp is better then bookish knowledge I suppose


----------



## Sounava (Jul 28, 2011)

Those who write the books or the topics on the webpages are according to their hands on experience too


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Those who write the books or the topics on the webpages are according to their hands on experience too



ok ok 

Let him enlighten with the DSLR knowledge..


----------



## rattleshuv (Aug 2, 2011)

hi, i am totally a newbie in slrs so plz help me. i am totally into birding so i want to know will nikon d3100 will be good for it? nd is the kit lens gud for it or should i buy a new lens. if yes plz recommend one


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

rattleshuv said:


> hi, i am totally a newbie in slrs so plz help me. i am totally into birding so i want to know will nikon d3100 will be good for it? nd is the kit lens gud for it or should i buy a new lens. if yes plz recommend one



I wud suggest u to read this thread from start...

& Nikon D3100 is a good entylevel D-SLR & bundled kit-lens is also good
but its not a zoom lens.so u have to buy a zoom lens separate...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2011)

rattleshuv said:


> hi, i am totally a newbie in slrs so plz help me. i am totally into birding so i want to know will nikon d3100 will be good for it? nd is the kit lens gud for it or should i buy a new lens. if yes plz recommend one



get my combination of lenses...Nikon D3100+18-55+55-200...u will be happy...it will cost 40K...


----------



## prakhar18 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys i need suggestions regarding Lens/Accessories with model no.s for Nikon D 5000. I have already got 18-55mm lens

Lens for - Landscapes, Portraits ,Macro Photography,telephoto zoom.

Need suggestions for each category for the above mentioned camera.


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 26k....but is letsbuy.com good & trusted?



Before Buying Nikon DSLR Pls. visit  Nikon India Private Limited and check the Warranty Clauses. letsbuy.com(Etree marketing) is not listed as authorized Nikon dealer.

I am also planing to buy Nikon DSLR D5100. I am now buying from Nikon authorized dealer...I go a deal for 37K thats D5100 + 18-55mm VR Kit lens + 4Gb Card + Nikon leather Bag + Kenko UV Filter + Cleaning kit + Bill with Vat paid and Warranty 2 +1.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2011)

u r right...but if u get nikon india warranty...then its fine...


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 10, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> u r right...but if u get nikon india warranty...then its fine...



I have ordered Nikon D5100 + 18-55mm VR Kit lens + 4GB Card + Nikon leather Bag + KenKo UV Filter + Bill with Vat + 2yrs warranty(Normal) + 1year Extended warranty (both from Nikon india). Got a deal for 37K INR

Just got a call from the dealer...he has received 13 DSLR (Nikon D5100) today. He will be able to adjust one for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> I have ordered Nikon D5100 + 18-55mm VR Kit lens + 4GB Card + Nikon leather Bag + KenKo UV Filter + Bill with Vat + 2yrs warranty(Normal) + 1year Extended warranty (both from Nikon india). Got a deal for 37K INR
> 
> Just got a call from the dealer...he has received 13 DSLR (Nikon D5100) today. He will be able to adjust one for me.



Congo...do post a review of it...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2011)

yaah the deal looks good..lets wait for ur hands on review


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 10, 2011)

Today evening, I went to the dealer...there was just 1 Nikon D5100 & 2nos D3100 left out of the 13 DSLR. There was one customer in the showroom who was very much in need of DSLR as it was his daughter's 1st Birthday on 14th August. 

He requested me to swap the booking details as his DSLR was arriving on 19th August 2011. I agreed to swap the booking as I could feel his emotions. 

Guys, You will need to wait for more 8 days  for review.

Why is there so much craze for D5100??? Today,Canon 550D price dropped by 1K as per the dealer and its available in every store in Goa..But D5100 & D3100 is on booking...This thing i noticed in Bangalore too (GK Vale, Croma, Ezone, Staples)


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2011)

In india people think nikons r for pros and canons r cheap toys 

but actually canon sells more DSLRs then nikon all over the world...and there L catagory lens r just too good..

But if I had the money I would have got canon 550D..but the price difference was 12k at that time between D3100 and 550D


----------



## bhushan2k (Aug 10, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> I have ordered Nikon D5100 + 18-55mm VR Kit lens + 4GB Card + Nikon leather Bag + KenKo UV Filter + Bill with Vat + 2yrs warranty(Normal) + 1year Extended warranty (both from Nikon india). Got a deal for 37K INR
> 
> Just got a call from the dealer...he has received 13 DSLR (Nikon D5100) today. He will be able to adjust one for me.



great deal mate..where did you get it from?? nikon authorized center??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> In india people think nikons r for pros and canons r cheap toys
> 
> but actually canon sells more DSLRs then nikon all over the world...and there L catagory lens r just too good..
> 
> But if I had the money I would have got canon 550D..but the price difference was 12k at that time between D3100 and 550D



who says Canon r not good..there Digic series proccy is simply superb


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 11, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> great deal mate..where did you get it from?? nikon authorized center??



Yes, Its from Nikon Authorized Showroom, Goa.



sujoyp said:


> In india people think nikons r for pros and canons r cheap toys
> 
> but actually canon sells more DSLRs then nikon all over the world...and there L catagory lens r just too good..
> 
> But if I had the money I would have got canon 550D..but the price difference was 12k at that time between D3100 and 550D



Canon & Nikon Both are good DSLR Camera's. The Image quality depends on the lens and not on the body. Price wise both are neck to neck when u compare Nikkor lens with Canon L series Lens.

The Canon Std(18-55mm) Kit lens is bit low in terms of IQ as compared to Nikon(18-55 VR). Canon has issue with Color fringe and lens distortion for kit lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2011)

u guys r soo true..but i am talking about common perception...some people even get nikon p&s just coz they belive nikon have great slrs...i would say most slrs are great..its just the photographer who can not use it properly


----------



## bhushan2k (Aug 11, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> u guys r soo true..but i am talking about common perception...some people even get nikon p&s just coz they belive nikon have great slrs...i would say most slrs are great..its just the photographer who can not use it properly



agreed...


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 12, 2011)

Check this Before buying Nikon DSLR Have you decided on which Nikon product to purchase?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

will buy in these coming 2 weeks...

*Q:*what is difference between Micro lens & Macro lens?


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> will buy in these coming 2 weeks...
> 
> *Q:*what is difference between Micro lens & Macro lens?



I think there is no difference, Nikon calls Macro lenses Micro


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2011)

kjuvale said:


> I think there is no difference, Nikon calls Macro lenses Micro



yaah u r right...its nikon term to call them micro


----------



## indranath (Aug 23, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> I have ordered Nikon D5100 + 18-55mm VR Kit lens + 4GB Card + Nikon leather Bag + KenKo UV Filter + Bill with Vat + 2yrs warranty(Normal) + 1year Extended warranty (both from Nikon india). Got a deal for 37K INR
> 
> Just got a call from the dealer...he has received 13 DSLR (Nikon D5100) today. He will be able to adjust one for me.



It looks that the prices differ greatly between cities. At hyderabad, the lowest quote is 38.5 K with bag and 4GB card


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2011)

thanx all...

*Q:* whats the max video recording time of D3100?does it depend on memory card size?
*Q:* can we flip the LCD in D3100 just like D5100?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2011)

I am seriously telling u just neglect that function of video recording...its total waste...my Nokia 5800 can record better video

No 3100 dont have flip LCD


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 25, 2011)

hahah question on 3rd page:



Zangetsu said:


> thanx all...
> 
> *Q:* whats the max video recording time of D3100?does it depend on memory card size?
> *Q:* can we flip the LCD in D3100 just like D5100?



and answer on 1st page , 2nd post by Sujoy  


sujoyp said:


> Ok some advice from a 6 month D3100 DSLR user
> 
> video recording time will be limited..its not like u would record a 15mins video.
> 
> ...



Just kidding  
Its time you should buy camera, you will learn much faster once you sttart using it


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL ....I dont mind answering same question 100 times 

I saw desibond answering same question 10-15 times a day in mobile section


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2011)

Feeling gr8 to have it now finally

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/431/25082011074.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2011)

oooh great...congrats...soo u got D3100  ....if u have any issue ask me...we have same DSLR now


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> oooh great...congrats...soo u got D3100  ....if u have any issue ask me...we have same DSLR now



thanx buddy...

sure I will coz I m new in digital photography


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Feeling gr8 to have it now finally



Congrats Zangetsu 
Welcome to Nikon family


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats Zangetsu!!!...Welcome to Nikon Family...M Expecting my D5100 soon.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2011)

now give efforts and start clicking...it takes many months to get ok kind of shots....start practicing..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanx kjuvale,SwiftLover

@sujoyp: ya man...I am reading the 200page of D3100 manual provided to get on what button & function is what???


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2011)

yaah thats a good idea..
Due to my over confidence i missed that the inbuilt flash can ttl thats work in auto mode..i came to know after a whooping 5 months..so read carefully


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2011)

@sujoyp: did u get any usb cable/connector with the package??I haven't got any...


----------



## nikonfan (Aug 26, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> Yes, Its from Nikon Authorized Showroom, Goa.
> 
> The Canon Std(18-55mm) Kit lens is bit low in terms of IQ as compared to Nikon(18-55 VR). Canon has issue with Color fringe and lens distortion for kit lens.



Hi SwiftLover, Can you please explain me what Color fringe and lens distortion means ? M a total noob in this 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2011)

color fringing is like at full size of the pic u will see black borders look like violet and sometiimes hair look bit reddish.. basically this happen in either low light or too contrasty situations...

but all at full size...with normal screen u wont see that

lens distortion I cant say...havent read about it


----------



## Champ (Aug 26, 2011)

Guys,
what are disadvantages of buying DSLR(550d/D5100) from US except no warranty in India.
Will Charger/Adapter work here with 220v system.
In No What elase I will have to buy extra to make it compatible.

Any other advantages except better prices...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2011)

@the champ...bro really there are no disadvantages at all except warranty...

But please ensure that the price difference is at least 4-5k else its of no real deal

if u have something in mind please give link to check that.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats Zangetsu!


----------



## Champ (Aug 27, 2011)

Option 1
D5100 with Kit lens + Nikon 55-300
Amazon.com: Nikon D5100 16.2MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: Nikon 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR AF-S DX Nikkor Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR: Camera & Photo

769+345 -100 = 1014 = Rs 45630

In India you cant get this combo in less than 52K-53K

Option 2
550D with kit lens + Canon 55-250
*www.amazon.com/Canon-T2i-Digital-3-0-Inch-18-55mm/dp/B0035FZJHQ
*www.amazon.com/Canon-55-250mm-4-0-5-6-Telephoto-Digital/dp/B0011NVMO8/

749+178 -150 = 777 = 34965
Indian estimated price = ~48K

Option 3
600D with kit lens + Canon 55-250
*www.amazon.com/Canon-T3i-Digital-Imaging-18-55mm/dp/B004J3V90Y
849+178-150 = 877=39465
Indian estimated price = ~57K


All items are from Amazon itself. If you go for third party sellers u can get even cheaper but I will not be recommended that.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ wow 600D is very cheap there...are u getting it from somebody or purchasing directly from amazon...remember if u purchase directly u have to pay heavy taxes


if u get it from someone comming to india then u will loose all boxes and warranty


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Congrats Zangetsu!



thanx


----------



## rakeshmenon (Aug 29, 2011)

Aperture refers to the opening of a lens's diaphragm through which light passes. It is calibrated in f/stops and is generally written as numbers such as 1.4, 2, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11 and 16. The lower f/stops give more exposure because they represent the larger apertures, while the higher f/stops give less exposure because they represent smaller apertures. This may seem a little contradictory at first but will become clearer as you take pictures at varying f/stops. Be sure to check your manual first to learn how to set your camera for Aperture Priority, then try experimenting to get comfortable with changing the aperture and recognizing the effects different apertures will have on the end-result image.

How Aperture Affects Depth of Field
Depth of field is defined as "the zone of acceptable sharpness in front of and behind the subject on which the lens is focused." Simply put: how sharp or blurry is the area behind your subject. Here's the equation:

The lower the f/stop—the larger the opening in the lens—the less depth of field—the blurrier the background.

The higher the f/stop—the smaller the opening in the lens—the greater the depth of field—the sharper the background.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2011)

@rakeshmenon thanks for the detail knowledge


----------



## rakeshmenon (Aug 30, 2011)

@ sujoy... any time bro.. on ur post on 26th regarding distortion of lens:
there are two typs of distortion.
Barrel distortion
    In "barrel distortion", image magnification decreases wth distance from the optical axis. The apparent effect is that of an image which has been mapped around a sphere (or barrel). Fisheye lenses, whch tak hemispherical views, utilize this typ of distortion as a way to map an infinitely wide object plane into a finite image area.

Pincushion distortion
    In "pincushion distortion", image magnification increases with the distance from the optical axis. The visible effect is that lines that do not go through the centre of the image are bowed inwards, towards the centre of the image, like a pincushion. A certain amount of pincushion distortion is often found with visual optical instruments, e.g. binoculars, where it serves to eliminate the globe effect.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2011)

can you explain barral distortion in a simpler way

I understood the 2nd one...Pincushion distortion...the straight line look bent isnt it


----------



## Sounava (Aug 30, 2011)

This is barrel distortion: File:Barrel distortion.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is pincushion distortion: Fileincushion distortion.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, depth of field depends on the distance of the background from the subject, and the distance of the subject from the lens.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

@rakeshmenon: thats a nice piece of info on f/stops...
so now its clear that low f/stops ex: 1.4  has large opening & high f/stops ex: 8 has small 
openings...

Well.. I have read in the manual that the 18-55mm kit lens has a focus adjustment rotatable ring (in the diagram shown) but practically I can't rotate it why?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ look for a switch which say MF and AF on the lens...switch to MF and then your front ring of lens will rotate...and dont try to rotate on AF mode...it will damage the motor


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> ^^ look for a switch which say MF and AF on the lens...switch to MF and then your front ring of lens will rotate...and dont try to rotate on AF mode...it will damage the motor



thanks yaar..never saw that line in manual


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> thanks yaar..never saw that line in manual



Thank god u didnt try to forcebly rotate it


----------



## rakeshmenon (Aug 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @rakeshmenon: thats a nice piece of info on f/stops...
> so now its clear that low f/stops ex: 1.4  has large opening & high f/stops ex: 8 has small
> openings...
> 
> Well.. I have read in the manual that the 18-55mm kit lens has a focus adjustment rotatable ring (in the diagram shown) but practically I can't rotate it why?



@Zangetsu: i didnt got ur question bro.... can u elobrat it..........

you can go to the link if this helps u....
*www.ehow.com/how_6771842_adjust-focus-camera-lens.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

rakeshmenon said:


> @Zangetsu: i didnt got ur question bro.... can u elobrat it..........



its alright..sujoyp has answered my question 

ok...guys hearing this a lot
*Q:* locking exposure & No of exposures remaining....I only know that exposure is the +ve & -ve scale values.but how does it help & above terms of it?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont have much knowledge about locking exposure but I can tell u that there is a button called AE-L which when pressed ...it locks the exposure reading by keeping it pressed and take another pic keeping it pressed will give u same exposure again

I dono no of exposures...may be its related to shutter count..just a guess


----------



## Sounava (Sep 4, 2011)

No. of Exposures remaining = Number of photos you ca take before the SD card is filled  
What you are talking about is Exposure Compensation, in +ve and -ve scale.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2011)

he he he I though so...thanks for reminding me whats no of exposures 

No no I am talking about AE-L button on every DSLR...its Exposure Lock button which can also work as focus lock button or AF-L

*media.wiley.com/Lux/07/227307.image0.jpg


----------



## Sounava (Sep 7, 2011)

^ Sujoy, I know you said the right thing. My reply was to zangetsu.


----------



## kolbywhite28 (Sep 8, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> if u get it from someone comming to india then u will loose all boxes and warranty



So is it still alright to buy Nikon D-SLR even without warranty? I once tried to buy second hand cameras online but I thought it's not practical and safe without any warranties. Just a thought.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2011)

@kolbywhite28 I think getting a new slr without warranty is fine...but getting a used without inspection is bit difficult...


----------



## Champ (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok guys, Today visited Canon Experience zone @ Ambiance GGN, and tried few DSLRS for good 30 mins, 
Forget getting from US, I will have to Buy a DSLR within one week....

Ok coming to the point, What is Best place to buy Nikon D5100 in New Delhi,
I have been quoted best price of Rs 35300/- with Sealed pack box and bill and 2 years Nikon Warranty by one of the shops in Palika.
Wheres a Nikon Dealer is not willing to go below 38500/-

1. Why is this Price diff of Rs 3000/-
2. Are Palika Shops Reliable.
3. Any other good place to buy - From where you guys get your Stuff

Most probably will be buying this weekend...


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 13, 2011)

thechamp said:


> Ok guys, Today visited Canon Experience zone @ Ambiance GGN, and tried few DSLRS for good 30 mins,
> Forget getting from US, I will have to Buy a DSLR within one week....
> 
> Ok coming to the point, What is Best place to buy Nikon D5100 in New Delhi,
> ...



You can come to know once u verify the serial no. online. Here in Goa, I was offered for 32K with bill and warranty later, when I told him about the online serial no verification(Nikon India) he refused to give that. I have purchased my D5100 from authorized dealer in Goa for 35,500/- with bill and warranty.

In Case ur relatives are in Goa.....u can ask them to buy one for you.


----------



## Champ (Sep 13, 2011)

@SwiftLover link for online verification please...


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 13, 2011)

thechamp said:


> @SwiftLover link for online verification please...



Once you purchase your product..Enter the details..If Nikon accepts the Serial No then its Genuine Product if Not, then its Grey market.

Verify Serial No.

Have you decided on which Nikon product to purchase?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2011)

^Thanx for the links I will try that


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 17, 2011)

Just been gifted a D5100 on my birthday!

Came for 34.5K with 18-55 VR Kit,4GB SDHC...


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Just been gifted a D5100 on my birthday!
> 
> Came for 34.5K with 18-55 VR Kit,4GB SDHC...



great price...where is it?


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2011)

nikonfan said:


> Hi SwiftLover, Can you please explain me what Color fringe and lens distortion means ? M a total noob in this
> 
> Thanks in advance




this is Chromatic aberration or colour fringe

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/com...g/220px-Chromatic_aberration_(comparison).jpg


Read here about distortions with examples 

Lens distortion


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2011)

nice info stuge...Thanks


----------



## sam1 (Oct 30, 2011)

@mukherjee - could you plz tell me whr it was bought? i'm thinking of getting one for myself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

for D3100 which are the worth zoom lenses (nikon/sigma/tamron) for wildlife photography?
will a 70~300mm suffice for the same purpose?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2011)

Nikon one price nearly 21k with B & W

Sigma and Tamron cheap ones cost 7-9k

And the costly ones with stabilisation and better focus motor again cost nearly same to nikons pricing

Soo if u have money then definitely go for Nikon 70-300 AFS VR else cheap tamron one also work...seen some great shot out of it

70-300 is the least u want for wildlife...other 150-500, 80-400, 50-500 etc lens cost a bomb


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 11, 2011)

guys planning to take a nikon dslr within 30k which 1 will b better..!!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2011)

within 30k there is only 1 option Nikon D3100 

I am using it and its quality is awesome...If u increase a bit then u can get Canon 550D and nikon D5100...these have bit more features but quality remains unchanged


----------



## winzip (Nov 12, 2011)

A bit off-topic
@sujoyp
How is the quality of Tarmac bags? I am planning to buy Rally 4 (top loading). Do you have any idea that safety and longevity issues of top loading bags?

Tamrac - Model 3444 - Rally 4 Camera Bag

@Arnab boss
Go for D3100 and keep any extra money for good lenses. Nikon good lenses are way costly but worth the money.
If you can stretch your budget, then go for D90 (34k body only) and buy lens at your own wish. But I still suggest instead of going for costly bodies, go for good lenses.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2011)

winzip tamrac bags r absolutely fine...no problems and all chains r covered soo that water dont get inside...waterproof
the bag u selected looks fine...better then my tamrac velocity 6x
It shows u can put 2 lenses and a flash thats enough for traveling purpose...actually it would be better if u can afford a bag with support of 3 lens...

I have a macro lens(55mm), a zoom lens(55-200), a prime lens(50mm) and a kit lens which takes wide angle shots (18-55)...now I can carry only 2 at a time  

I found toploading very easy to use...those backpak kind of bags need time to take out gears and close the bag


----------



## winzip (Nov 14, 2011)

@Sujoyp
Thanks for reply.
As I like landscape photography, so that bag is enough for me. Separate flash units are not required, so I can use that place for another lens.
I too have a 50 prime. Until now I was using kit 18-55 & 55-200 along with my brother's D3000. Now I bought my own D90 and planning to buy 16-85 & 70-300 which should cover almost everything in landscape shots. And these 3 lenses should well accommodate into the bag I chose. What do you think?
Can you please guide me from where (i.e. which shop) I can get this tarmac bag?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2011)

in place of flash u can only fit a 50mm lens coz its small...others wont fit...yes I think for your need bag is fine...

U need an actual shop or online...online u can get the whole range in Foto Centre Trading Pvt. Ltd.: Digital Camera India Mumbai , Dealers Retailers Distributor of Digital Imaging Products , Pune , Delhi , Bangalore , Calcutta , Hyderabad , Chennai , Madras , Bombay , Sikkim
 I have purchased online soo donno about actual shops


----------



## Tarun (Nov 14, 2011)

only a small thing to say going with a canon 550D 50-135mm is a much better option and another thing u will get wider and cheaper range of lens in canon then nikon


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2011)

@tarun ...there is no 50-135 lens available 

cheaper...maybe a bit cheaper but if u get a nikon D90 and above u will see a lot of cheaper lenses in Nikon itself..

Wide range is totally wrong - just for your info I can fit any lens produced by nikon from 1957...but I can not fit a lens produced by canon before some 80's
You will argue that who want those...but y not ?? they r cheap and of high quality..
And if a person want to take all things in auto mode (Autofocus, Auto metering, auto white balance, auto bracketing  ) he dont need a DSLR


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2012)

@zangetsu: from where did u buy the camera??


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Jan 6, 2012)

mukherjee said:


> Just been gifted a D5100 on my birthday!
> 
> Came for 34.5K with 18-55 VR Kit,4GB SDHC...



wow awesome price I envy u


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2012)

abhidev said:


> @zangetsu: from where did u buy the camera??



from Thane Store


----------

